
Apache NiFi 1.9.0 Release - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201902.mbox/%3CCALJK9a7Yg8sS%2BQa_ODxiqu9BNyn8tJH-1p0WDtDMUE_DWmCDyw%40mail.gmail.com%3E
======
detaro
Anyone here using NiFi? What for? Experiences?

I always have a bit of a hard time placing all those Apache data-something
projects and their uses.

